# Water temp/Algae ?



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

Does water temperature have an affect on algae:to cool or to warm promote or hinder the growth?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it influences some, but mostly by the amount of light and nutrients in the water.


----------

